# my betting picks



## kodexx (Nov 19, 2011)

19.11.2011  Today pick           Time-  14:40

   15:00  Wisla Plock-Hamburg    2     1,15
   15:00  Magdeburg-Hannover B.    1    1,25
   18:00  Zagreb-Helios D.   1    1,20
   18:00   -11,5/Fuenlabrada-Gran Canaria    2   1.25


----------



## kodexx (Nov 20, 2011)

20.11.2011   today pick

   tennis, football ,basketball

   15:00 Federer-Tsonga    1   1.30
   15:30 Stuttgart-FC Augsburg   1  1.40
   20:00 Cedevita-Krka Novo Mesto  1x   1.10


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 20, 2011)

I moved your topic to personal topics as its more appropriate forum.

best regards


----------



## kodexx (Nov 21, 2011)

21.11.2011 Today pick              Time-  20:35

                football, tennis, volleyball -tomorrow

  21:00 Tottenham-Aston Villa   1x   1.15
  21:00 Đoković-Berdych       1    1.45
  tomorrow
  20:30  Pavia-Piacenza  2  1,50

          good luck


----------



## kodexx (Nov 22, 2011)

22.11.2011  Today pick             Time-  19:25

           volleyball, football, basketball

  20:00 ALBABerlin-Budučnost Podgorica   1x     1.25
  20:30 Pavia-Piacenza     2     1.40
  20:45 Manchester Utd.-Benfica     1x   1.15


----------



## kodexx (Nov 23, 2011)

23.11.2011 Today pick              Time-  17:00

         volleyball, basketball, waterpolo, football

   18:00 Olympiacos-Bilbao Basket    1x   1.20
   19:00 Posillipo-Camogli       1  1.15
   20:20 Croatia-Finland     2  1.45
   20:45 Milan-Barcelona /Barcelona score   1.20


----------



## kodexx (Nov 24, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 19.11.2011  Today pick           Time-  14:40
> 
> 15:00  Wisla Plock-Hamburg    2     1,15    :lol:
> 15:00  Magdeburg-Hannover B.    1    1,25   :lol:
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Nov 24, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 20.11.2011   today pick
> 
> tennis, football ,basketball
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Nov 24, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 21.11.2011 Today pick              Time-  20:35
> 
> football, tennis, volleyball -tomorrow
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Nov 24, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 22.11.2011  Today pick             Time-  19:25
> 
> volleyball, football, basketball
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Nov 24, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 23.11.2011 Today pick              Time-  17:00
> 
> volleyball, basketball, waterpolo, football
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Nov 25, 2011)

25.11.2011 Today pick             

             football, tennis

  20:00 Metz-Amiens SC   1x    1.15
  20:00 AGOW Apel.-Telstar Vel. / Telstar  score  1.15
  21:00 Ferrer-Berdych  1.set(-9,5+) /over (9.5)  1.70

 I'll try this picks for today just becouse
 off tennis..A lower stake...This tournament in
 London is really interesting....Ferrer is in form


----------



## BgFutbol (Nov 25, 2011)

Keep up the good predictions


----------



## kodexx (Nov 25, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 25.11.2011 Today pick
> 
> football, tennis
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Nov 26, 2011)

26.11.2011 Today pick             Time-  14.20

                           1. Ticket

        volleyball, basketball, football

   16:00 West Bromwich-Tottenham   x2   1.30
   15:00 Dabrow Gor.-Gwardia Wroclaw  1  1.15
   18:00 MTelaViv-Cedevita    1    1.10
   22:00 CF Getafe-FC Barcelona  2    1.25

                          2. Ticket

     Basketball, waterpolo, football

   18:00 MTelAviv-Cedevita (hendicap 18,5)   2     1.30
   19:00 ST Rennes-Evian Thon  (ibn)    1   (1.30)
   20:00 Partizan Beog.-Brendon Eger   1  1.25

  rennes-evian in this pick if rennes win it's ok 
  if they play draw the odds will be  0.00


----------



## kodexx (Nov 27, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 26.11.2011 Today pick             Time-  14.20
> 
> 1. Ticket
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Nov 28, 2011)

this was bad weekend ....
my bank was- 100 units
stake per ticket was- 10 units
ticket win  6
ticket lose  2

  earned -40 units

bank -140 units left


----------



## kodexx (Nov 30, 2011)

30.11.2011   Today pick            

                            football, nhl,

   21:05 Tottenham-PAOK Solun    1   1.55
   01:30 Detroit.Tampa Bay Lig.   1x    1.30

    stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 1, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 30.11.2011   Today pick
> 
> football, nhl,
> 
> ...


          *****Lose****
   Bank- 130 units left


----------



## kodexx (Dec 1, 2011)

01.12.2011   

     new month is upon us the bank is again 100 units
     I hope it will end up with a good profit.....
         Good luck to all


----------



## kodexx (Dec 1, 2011)

01.12.2011  Today pick              

                        nhl, basketball

     20:45 Proko Gdy.-Barcelona   2  1.20
     01:00 Washington-Pittsburgh / final result  1  1.75
                stake /10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 2, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 01.12.2011  Today pick
> 
> nhl, basketball
> 
> ...



         ****Lose****


----------



## kodexx (Dec 2, 2011)

02.11.2011  Today pick             

                      football, hockey

  19:15 EHC BW Linz-EC VSV Villach  1x     1.35
  20:00 Den Bosch-GA EAg.  / Den Bos. score  1,15
  20:30 Leverkusen-Hoffenheim / Lever.score    1.15
  20:30 Genoa-Milan   x2   1.25
                 stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 2, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 02.11.2011  Today pick
> 
> football, hockey
> 
> ...


          ****Win****


----------



## kodexx (Dec 3, 2011)

03.11.2011  Today pick             

                    1.Ticket

                       football

  15:30 Bayern-Werder  1    1.35
  16:00 Glas. Rangers-Dunfermline  1   1.20
  17:00 Cibalia-Dinamo Zagreb  x2   1,15
  18:00 Sport. Gijon-Real Madrid  2  1.25
                stake/ 10 units


                         2.Ticket

                 football

  16:00 Wigan-Arsenal  x2   1.15
  18:30 Aston Villa-Man. Utd.   x2  1.20
  19:00 Evian-Valenciennes/ evian score goal  1.35
  20:00 Barcelona-Levante  1   1.15
               stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 4, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 03.11.2011  Today pick
> 
> 1.Ticket
> 
> ...


      ****Win****


----------



## kodexx (Dec 5, 2011)

05.12.2011   Today pick          

                  football, hockey

  20:30 Reims-Nantes   1x     1.20
  21:00 Fulham-Liverpool / Liverp. score   1.25
  01:00 N.Y. Rangers-Toronto ML  1x    1.40
              stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 6, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 05.12.2011   Today pick
> 
> football, hockey
> 
> ...


               ****Lose****


----------



## kodexx (Dec 6, 2011)

06.12.2011 Today pick           

              football, basketball

    18:00 Svjet.Brod-Alkar Sinj    1  1.25
    07.12.2011
    20:45 Villarreal-Napoli    2  1.75
         stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 8, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 06.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> football, basketball
> 
> ...


       ****Win****


----------



## kodexx (Dec 9, 2011)

09.12.2011 Today pick            

              football, hockey

  19:15 BW Linz-Jesenice   1  1.25
  20:00 FC Oss-Telstar / FC Oss score  1.20
  21:15 SC Braga-P.Ferreira   1    1.35
              stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 10, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 09.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> football, hockey
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Dec 10, 2011)

10.12.2011 Today pick            Time-  13:40

                      football

   16:00 Celtic-Hearts    1   1.35
   18:30 Barnsley-Ipswich     1x   1.20
   20:45 Palermo-Cesena    1x    1.15
   22:00 Real Madrid-Barcelona / Real Mad..  score   1.25
          Stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 10, 2011)

10.12.2011 Today pick            

                 football, basketball

    20:00 Cedevita- HKK Široki   1  1.20
    20:45 Palermo-Cesena   1x   1.15
    22:00 Real Madrid-Barcelona both team score   1.65
                        Stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 11, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 10.12.2011 Today pick            Time-  13:40
> 
> football
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Dec 11, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 10.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> football, basketball
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Dec 11, 2011)

here is few more ticket from last two days

http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/2145/ticket1.png
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/1199/ticket2n.png
http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/8955/ticket3.png


----------



## kodexx (Dec 11, 2011)

11.12.2011 Today pick                  

                                   1.ticket         

                    football, volleyball, basketball

 15:30 Borus.Dortmund-K'lautern   1   1.25
 16:00 Scavolini Pesaro-Pavia    1    1.15
 17:00 Lille-Dijon     1     1.30
 18:00 Barcelona-Unic.Malaga   1   1.15
                  stake/ 10 units


                       2.ticket

                 football, volleyball, 

  16:00 Xamax-Basel / basel score   1.15
  16:00 Scavolini Pesaro-Pavia    1    1.15
  17:00 Stoke City-Tottenham    x2     1.35
  18:00 Padova-B.B.L.Cuneo    2      1.20
                    stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 11, 2011)

11.12.2011 Today pick                   

               football, volleyball, waterpolo

  15:00 Atlanta-Catania    1x        1.30
  16:00 Scavolini-Pavia    1     1.15
  16:00 Jug-Mladost    1x    1.35
            stake/  20 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 11, 2011)

11.12.2011 Today pick                  
                 handball, waterpolo, football

  16:00 Jug-Mladost     1x   1.30
  17:30 THW Kiel-HSV Hamburg   1   1.35
  21:15 Martimo-Benfica / Benfica score    1.15
                   stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 12, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 11.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> 1.ticket
> 
> ...


                     ****Lose****


----------



## kodexx (Dec 12, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 11.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> football, volleyball, waterpolo
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Dec 12, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 11.12.2011 Today pick
> handball, waterpolo, football
> 
> 16:00 Jug-Mladost     1x   1.30   :evil:
> ...


                    ****Lose****


----------



## kodexx (Dec 12, 2011)

this was bad weekend,four ticket lose
and I had  two more win ticket for today
http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/2451/ticket4.png
and I play bet live on my site


----------



## kodexx (Dec 12, 2011)

12 month   statistic
the bank was 100 units
12 ticket stake / 10 units
 1 ticket stake / 20 units

I had- win ticket  5
       - lose ticket  8
I lose 40 units
bank left -  60 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 13, 2011)

13.12.2011 Today pick

               NHL

 01:00    Boston-L.A.Kings      1      2.10
              stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 14, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 13.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> NHL
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Dec 15, 2011)

15.12.2011 Today pick             

            football, basketball, hockey

 20:00 Olypiacos-NGC Pall. Cantu  1    1.25
 21:05 Birnigham-NK Maribor   1     1.50
 04:30 San Jose-Colorado    1x     1.30
                 stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 16, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 15.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> football, basketball, hockey
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Dec 17, 2011)

17.12.2011 Today pick                 

                  football

 16:00 Glas.Rangers-Inverness   1  1.25
 16:00 Newcastle-Swansea   1x     1.15
 19:00 Montpellier-Toulouse / Montp. score  1.20
 20:45 Milan-Siena         1     1.30
              stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 17, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 17.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> football
> 
> ...


****Win****


----------



## kodexx (Dec 18, 2011)

18.12.2011 Today pick                 

         football, volleyball

 12:30 Ajax-Den Haag   1    1.20
 17:10 Man. City-Arsenal /both team score   1.65
 18:00 Villa Cortese-Asystel Novara  1    1.20
                  stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 18, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 18.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> football, volleyball
> 
> ...


 Lose


----------



## kodexx (Dec 19, 2011)

statistic last week    bank was/ 60 units
play ticket- 4
win ticket- 3
lost ticket- 1
win- 30 units
bank left/ 80 units

I had some more tips on my site.I didn't have time to post them all
here...unfortunately....I have nice profit there...
Let's try make some profit this week...here...


----------



## kodexx (Dec 20, 2011)

20.12.2011 Today pick                   

               football, basketball, hockey

 19:15 Klagenfurt-HC Znojmo  1x     1.10
 20:00 Banvit BC-Lok. Kuban  1x     1.35
 20:20 Monaco-Clermont / Clermont score    1.40
                  stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 21, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 20.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> football, basketball, hockey
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Dec 21, 2011)

20.12.2011

                NHL

   02:30  Winnipeg-N.Y.Islanders  1	2,10
               stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 21, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 20.12.2011
> 
> NHL
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Dec 21, 2011)

21.12.2011 Today pick                  

                  TICKET  1

             football, handball

 17:00 Antalyaspor-Fenerbahce   x2     1.20
 20:15 Burdgof-Flensburg      2        1.25
 20:45 Aston Villa-Arsenal / Arsenal score   1.15
 20:45 Fulham-Manchester Utd.   2     1.80
              stake/ 10 units


                   TICKET  2

                football, basketball

  19:00 Evian-Montpellier / Evian score     1.40
  20:00 Žalgiris Kaunas-KK Zagreb     1    1.20
  20:45 Inter-Lecce    1      1.35
                      stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 22, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 21.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> TICKET  1
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## kodexx (Dec 22, 2011)

22.12.2011 Today pick

        football, volleyball

17:00 Eczacibasi-Villa Cortese   1   1.25
21:00 Tottenham-Chelsea /both team score   1.70
          stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Dec 23, 2011)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 22.12.2011 Today pick
> 
> football, volleyball
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## kodexx (Jan 2, 2012)

statistic december


----------



## kodexx (Jan 2, 2012)

03.01.2012

            Today pick

16:00 Dunfermline-Celtic Gla..   2   1.30
16:00 Peterborough-Birmingham /Birmi. score 1.25
01:30 Miami Heat-Atlanta  1  1.20
01:30 Boston-Washington   1  1.15
         stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 3, 2012)

statistic 
play ticket- 5
win ticket- 3   +40 units
lost ticket- 2   -20 units
win- 20 units
bank left/ 100 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 3, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 03.01.2012
> 
> Today pick
> 
> ...


   -10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 4, 2012)

04.01.2012  Today pick                       
            volleyball,  football, NBA

18:00 BielBiala-Trefl Sopot    2    1.35
21:00 Newcastle-Manchester Utd.    x2    1.20
02:30 Dallas-Phoenix     1     1.30
            stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 5, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 04.01.2012  Today pick
> volleyball,  football, NBA
> 
> 18:00 BielBiala-Trefl Sopot    2    1.35  :evil:
> ...


I had 2 win and 1 lose ticket on my website...


----------



## kodexx (Jan 6, 2012)

06.01.2012       Today pick

   volleyball, NBA

18:00 FG Chieri-Fop Bergamo    2    1.35
18:00 Chate. d'Ax Urbino-CS Parma  1    1.25
04:30 L.A. Lakers-Golden State W.    1     1.20
                stake/   10  units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 7, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 06.01.2012       Today pick
> 
> volleyball, NBA
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## kodexx (Jan 7, 2012)

07.01.2012  Today pick                       
                       Ticket    1    

                  tennis, basketball

13:45 Tipsarevic-Soeda  1     1.15
20:00 Partizan-Zagreb    1     1.20
20:00 Široki-Hellios Dom.  1    1.25
03:00 Dallas-New Orleans  1   1.20
            stake/ 10 units


                      Ticket    2

              basketball, football

09:45 Mel. Victory-Newcastl.  / Mel. Victory  score     1.15
20:00 Real Madrid-Granada     1      1.10
20:00 Partizan-Zagreb     1      1.20
01:30 New Jersey-Miami Heat    2    1.45
                    stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 7, 2012)

07.01.2012  Today pick

                       nhl,  nba

20:00 Dallas-Edmonton / 1.third or full time     1    1.60
01:00 Atlanta-Chicago Bulls   x2     1.35
                 stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 8, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 07.01.2012  Today pick
> Ticket    1
> 
> tennis, basketball
> ...


 :mrgreen:              visit betting-by-pitixx


----------



## kodexx (Jan 8, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 07.01.2012  Today pick
> 
> nhl,  nba
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Jan 8, 2012)

08.01.2012  Today pick                      

             volleyball, basketball, football

14:30 Trefl Sopot-Dabrowa Gor.      1       1.35
15:00 Atlanta-Milan      x2        1.20
03:30 L.A Lakers-Memphis   1.35
              stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 9, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 08.01.2012  Today pick
> 
> volleyball, basketball, football
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## kodexx (Jan 11, 2012)

11.01.2012  Today pick

       basketball

02:00 Minnesota-Chicago Bulls   x2   1,35
04:30 Golden State-Miami Heat   2    1.35
20:45 Cedevita-Union Olimpija   1   1,15
          stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 11, 2012)

11.01.2010 Today pick                         Time-  20:29

                     volleyball,  football, NBA

20:30 V.Busto-Fenerbahce  1     1.30
20:45 Tottenham-Everton   1x     1,15
02:00 Chicago-Washington   1    1.15
02:30 San Antonio-Houston   1x   1.30
                     stake /    10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 12, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 11.01.2012  Today pick
> 
> basketball
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Jan 12, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 11.01.2010 Today pick                         Time-  20:29
> 
> volleyball,  football, NBA
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:      visit betting-by-pitixx


----------



## kodexx (Jan 12, 2012)

12.01.2012 Today pick                      

               tennis, nhl

01:00 Boston-Montreal         x2       1.20
01:15 Soeda G.-Molchanov D.      1     1,15
01:30 Detroit-Phoenix    / 1.third         1x     1.20
02:30 Žemlja G-Gojowczyk P.        1      1.25
                stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 13, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 12.01.2012 Today pick
> 
> tennis, nhl
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Jan 14, 2012)

14.01.2012 Today pick                         

                       Ticket   1

       football,  basketball

16:00 Celtic-Dundee Utd.     1    (1.25)
18:00 Cibona-Macc.Tel Aviv    2    (1.20)
21:00 Dijon-Evian / Evian score     (1.40)
01:00 Washington-Philadelphia     x2     (1.20)
                 stake/   10 units


                   Ticket   2

          football, nba

16:00 Tottenham-Wolverhampton   1      (1.30)
19:30 Benfica-Vit.Setubal      1    (1.15)
20:00 Mallorca-Real Madrid    2    (1.30)
03:00 Dallas-Sacramento Kings   1   (1.15)
                  stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 14, 2012)

14.01.2012  Today pick

   football, basketball

19:00 Bayern M.-EWE B. Oldenburg  1  (1.45)
20:00 RCD Mallorca-Real Madrid   2   (1.30)
02:00 Chicago-Toronto _half time/full time  1/1  (1.25)
               stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 15, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 14.01.2012 Today pick
> 
> Ticket   1
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Jan 15, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 14.01.2012  Today pick
> 
> football, basketball
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## kodexx (Jan 15, 2012)

15.01.2012 Today pick                     

               football, handball, nba, tennis

19:30 Sweden-Macedonia    1   (1.25)
21:30 Barcelona-Betis Sevilla   1    (1.10)
02:15 Wawinka S.-Paire B.     1     (1.25)
03:00 San Antonio-Phoenix    1  (1.25)
                stake/   10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 22, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 15.01.2012 Today pick
> 
> football, handball, nba, tennis
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Jan 22, 2012)

22.01.2012 Today pick                    

               volleyball, football, nba

18:00 Pavia-Novara   2     (1.25)
19:00 Washington-Boston   x2    (1.35)
21:30 Real Madrid-Ath. Bilbao  1    (1.25)
                   stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 23, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 22.01.2012 Today pick
> 
> volleyball, football, nba
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## kodexx (Jan 24, 2012)

24.01.2012 Today pick                       

          volleyball, handball, nba

18:00 France-Croatia    1x  (1.60)
18:00 P. Bydgosz-Trefl Sopot   2  (1.15)
01:30 Miami-Cleveland   1   (1.15)
        stake/  10 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 28, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 24.01.2012 Today pick
> 
> volleyball, handball, nba
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Jan 28, 2012)

28.01.2012  Today pick

                football, UFC

16:00 Gla.Rangers-Hibernian   1    (1.25)
19:00 Brest-ParisSG  / Paris score   (1.25)
22:00 Villarreal-FC Barcelona   2    (1.25)
02:00 Bisping M.-Sonnen C.   2   (1.20)
               stake/   20 units


----------



## BgFutbol (Jan 28, 2012)

What is your overall ROI ?


----------



## kodexx (Jan 29, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 28.01.2012  Today pick
> 
> football, UFC
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Jan 29, 2012)

29.01.2012 Today pick                     

                basketball, football

12:00 Betis S.-Granada      1     (1.65)
20:30 UR Venez-Montep.Siena   2   (1,35)
               stake/ 20 units


----------



## kodexx (Jan 29, 2012)

BgFutbol said:
			
		

> What is your overall ROI ?


Every month I have a bank deposit  100 units     100 units is 1000 €
Last month I earnd 800 €
And this month unfortunately only 200 €  so far
you have there stastistic
But for money I play only ticket from my website
Forum is just for fun

visit betting-by-pitixx


----------



## kodexx (Jan 31, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 29.01.2012 Today pick
> 
> basketball, football
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Feb 1, 2012)

02.02.2012  Today pick

                   football, basketball

20:45 Real Madrid-Bilbao Basket 1 (1.30)
20:45 SSC Napoli-AC Cesena 1 (1.35)
01:00 Orlando-Washington  1    (1.20)
              stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Feb 2, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 02.02.2012  Today pick
> 
> football, basketball
> 
> ...


visit betting-by-pitixx


----------



## kodexx (Feb 4, 2012)

04.02.2012 Today pick

   football, basketball

15:30 Leverkusen-Stuttgart  /  Leverk.  score    (1.15)
18:00 Union Olimp.-Macc. Tel Aviv      2     (1.20)
19:00 S.Oliv Wurz-Phoenix Hagen    1    (1.25)
20:00 Getafe-Real Madrid    2     (1.35)
             stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Feb 5, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 04.02.2012 Today pick
> 
> football, basketball
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## imac (Feb 7, 2012)

Not bad


----------



## kodexx (Feb 8, 2012)

08.02.2012 Today pick                       

              football,  basketball

20:45 Hearts-Celtic Glasg.       2      (1.75)
02:00 New Orleans-Chicago      2      (1.25)
               stake/  10 units


----------



## kodexx (Feb 9, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 08.02.2012 Today pick
> 
> football,  basketball
> 
> ...


 :mrgreen:


----------



## kodexx (Feb 10, 2012)

10.02.2012 Today pick

                basktball

20:00 Partizan-Široki  half time/full time      1/1   (1.33)
01:00 Washington-Miami       2     (1.15)
02:00 New York-L.A. Lakers      x2    (1.50)
                 stake/  10 units


----------



## kodexx (Feb 11, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 10.02.2012 Today pick
> 
> basktball
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Feb 11, 2012)

11.02.2012 Today pick                      

                  football, basketball

16:00 Everton-Chelsea     x2    (1.35)
20:00 Osasuna-Barcelona      2   (1.40)
01:00 Charltte-L.A. Clippers    2   (1.20)
                stake/ 10 units


----------



## salexist (Feb 11, 2012)

*How can I Watch The Vow movies from Netflix full screen on m*

Best and handful method to Watch The Vow Online complete movie in comfortable way the majority of people like to Watch The Vow Online or any movie using marvelous opportunity each time. So nowadays in this days it has now end up being the most convincing in addition to handful method which grant far more beneficial methods to grab any movie as you can you'll be able to. Therefore the worldwide movie fans are now wish to download movies for according their movie thirst plus it may surely delight your imaginations to try and do that ride as you can you'll be able to.   

Ensure that it stays mind there you should state a lot more possible trends before you are gonna download any movies from the internet. Just be sure you are entering reliable together with trusted site containing already given more benefits to the users wen they planning to download movies from them. Seek out that terms and also the conditions it is usually to grab everything from that method. Because some are allow you to complete every steps your and in the end it is possible to secure a keen perfect movie in your hands in fact.


----------



## kodexx (Feb 12, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 11.02.2012 Today pick
> 
> football, basketball
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Feb 19, 2012)

19.02.2012 Today pick 

          hockey,volleyball

17:30 LBM Macareta-I.D. Trentino   2    (1.40)
18:00 C Modena-F:Generali Chieri  1    (1.20)
02:00 N.Y. Rangers-Columbus    1x     (1.20)
             stake/ 20 units


----------



## kodexx (Feb 20, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 19.02.2012 Today pick
> 
> hockey,volleyball
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Feb 22, 2012)

22.02.2012  Today pick

         football

22:30 Portugue-SC Corinthians   x2   (1.20)
01:00 Ponte Preta-Ituano  /both team score    (1.75)
             stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Feb 25, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 22.02.2012  Today pick
> 
> football
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Feb 25, 2012)

25.02.2012 Today pick

      football, waterpolo

16:00 Gillingham-Torquay Utd  / Torquay score  (1.40)
16:00 Doncaster-Peterborough  / Peterborough score  (1.35)
18:00 Medveščak Z.-VK Šibenik   1     (1.15)
              stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Feb 27, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 25.02.2012 Today pick
> 
> football, waterpolo
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Mar 3, 2012)

03.03.2012  Today pick


       football

15:00 Istra Pula-NK Varaždin  1 (1,40)
20:00 KSC Lokeren-KVC Westerlo 1(1,50)
               @(2,10)
           stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Mar 4, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 03.03.2012  Today pick
> 
> 
> football
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Mar 10, 2012)

10.03.2012 Today pick                          

        football, MMA

15:00 B.Honvéd FC-Zalaegerszeg 1   (1,30)
19:00 Ghita D.-Laschenko S.   1    (1,40)
20:45 Heerenv-SBV Excelsior   1    (1,20)
                @2.10
            stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Mar 11, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 10.03.2012 Today pick
> 
> football, MMA      :mrgreen:
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Mar 14, 2012)

14.03.2012 Today pick                         

          football, basketball

20:15 Partizan-Cedevita   1x    (1.40)
20:45 Real Madrid-CSKA Moskva / handicap real (0-1)  (1.50)
                               @2.10
                          stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Mar 15, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 14.03.2012 Today pick
> 
> football, basketball
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Mar 17, 2012)

17.03.2012 Today pick

football,volleyball, waterpolo

19:00 Auxer-Evian  /EvianThon score (1,45)
20:15 Pro Recco-Mladost Zagreb 1 (1,10)
20:30 SPesaro(2.ut)-VCortese 2 (1,40)
@2.23
stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Mar 18, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 17.03.2012 Today pick
> 
> football,volleyball, waterpolo
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Mar 24, 2012)

24.03.2012  Today pick

          1.Ticket

     nhl, football

20:00 Real Madrid-Real Sociedad   1  (1.15)
00:00 Detroit-Carolina Hurric.   1   (1.80)
            @2.07
           stake/ 10 units


         2.Ticket

     volleyball, football, handball

16:30 Fenerb.Acibadem Ist.(ož)-Dinamo Kaza.  1  (1,30)
18:00 RCD Mallorca-FC Barcelona   2  (1,30)
20:15 ZagrebCO(rm)-MetSkopje      1  (1,30)
             @2.19
           stake/ 10 units


----------



## kodexx (Mar 25, 2012)

kodexx said:
			
		

> 24.03.2012  Today pick
> 
> 1.Ticket
> 
> ...


----------



## kodexx (Mar 25, 2012)

25.03.2012 Today pick   

   tennis, volleyball, basketball

17:00 Berdych T.-Dimitrov G.  1  (1,25)
18:00 Brebanca Cuneo-Piacenza  1  (1,40)
00:00 Boston-Washington Wizar.   1  (1.20)
             @2.10
          stake/ 10 units


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

5:30 Stuttgart-FC Augsburg 1 1.40
20:00 Cedevita-Krka Novo Mesto 1x 1.10


----------

